# Rack solutions for 2017 Rogue S Naked Roof Top



## JerryJin (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello - My 2017 Rogue S comes with naked roof top. What's your experience and recommendation to add a rack system so that I can carry bikes etc on top of it?

Thanks!


----------

